# (Solved) Fourcc code "0"



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I am trying to play an .avi file and I am getting a message: This file contains the following type of data: Video Data Fourcc Code "0". Then tells me I may have to download a codec. That is fine except I can't find this codec or mention of this fourcc code anywhere. Anyone ever heard of this? I checked a list of fourcc codes and "0" wasn't on it.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

never heard of a FourCC code being zero.

What player are you using? And are you sure its the full file? Also whats the filename?

Some 'groups' like to change the FourCC code so they can think they are l33t. Its likely a standard Divx that you just need to change the FourCC code to Div3 or DIVX.

http://www.inmatrix.com/files/avic_download.shtml


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I downloaded code changer but I'm not sure how to use it. I don't want to input the wrong code as the read me files warns against this. When I run the program what do I put in the 2 fields? Thanks.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I started playing around with it since I can only choose from the drop down menu. Since there are only 4 codes to choose from I tried them all and I managed to get the file to open but all I see is a white box (using DIVX player). 

I then tried to open other avi files I have that worked ok before and now they don't work either. I'm getting the same fourcc code "0" on everything I try to open.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.fourcc.org/fccwhich.htm


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I downloaded the recommended program and tried several ways to run it but keep getting incorrect syntax.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

let me get this straight...all AVIs (even the ones that used to play) give you the FourCC 0 code?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Correct. Except there is one .AVI movie I can play.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

hmm...well, thats interesting.

Install Virtual Dub.

http://www.virtualdub.org/

Then go to File > Open Video File.

choose the file. If it don't open the file paste the error message here.

If it does open the video file go to File > File Information. and paste that data here.

hopefully from there i can help you more.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

you may also want to look here

http://www.moviecodec.com/mb/topic.php?tid=2300

although. this does not seem to be the case if you were able to play these files at one time.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok, I've downloaded that program. I've attached the avi information files for the movie I can open with Divx but only get a white screen. I also tried to open another movie that I can't open at all with Divx and Virtual Dub opened it but I saw nothing. I saved that information as well and will attach it if you want on the next post (can only attach one at a time). Thanks.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Just read on the site you gave me that Fourcc code "0" is a bogus file. Just raw data, so I will scrap that one for now. I'm attaching the image file of the second one I can't watch, when I could before. Also I can't seem to open ANY avi file in VideoStudio for editing purposes.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

the first image you posted i'm guessing is an invalid movie. If you notice its at 4 frames per second, and has NO audio track. That is very very strange, nobody in their right mind would encode a movie like that. Just get rid of that file.

Next. The second one looks like a valid encoded movie. Unistall any video codecs you have installed. Install, Windows Media Player 9, Divx 5.05 (www.divx.com), and Divx 3.11 (http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Codecs/divx_311alpha.exe). Finally install BsPlayer (http://www.bsplayer.com/).

Once all that is installed, try to play the movies you could before in BsPlayer. If they do not play give me the error. If they play just audio and show a white or black box try adjusting the brightness and such.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok, thanks. I will give it a try on Monday (this is my work computer where I'm having the problem) and I'll let you know. Thanks for your help. 

In case you were wondering if I actually "work" at work, I'm just cutting out small clips of movies for a video I am making on stress management...trying to find stressful scenes. So if I do all this work and still can't edit in Video Studio then I am just going to jump out the window...


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

haha. sounds good. just get back to me whenever.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok everything is playing fine now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

Glad I could help. 

Thank you for letting me know the issue was resolved.


----------

